
Mafia (party game) - jimsojim
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(party_game)
======
nxzero
If you like Mafia, suggest trying "One Night Ultimate Werewolf": No moderator,
no elimination, ten-minute games, 3-10 players.

[https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/147949/one-night-
ultimat...](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/147949/one-night-ultimate-
werewolf)

~~~
filoeleven
Seconded.

We found that this variation is easier for new players to get into, plus it
eliminates the problem of being bored because you were an innocent villager
killed off on the first night by the wolves or by the town for no good reason.
Since there's only one vote, it becomes much more interesting to reveal your
special role or, if you're a wolf, make a claim as a special role. There are
always three cards face down in the middle, so you have a chance of getting
lucky, and if not you'll put your acting/lying abilities to the test.

It's best if you have an hour or so to play, because the games really get
interesting when everybody starts to learn each other's strategies and tells.

------
csense
I've played this and recommend it.

I've also found another recently created game [1], Secret Hitler, which seems
to be heavily based on Mafia, except in this case the informed minority / bad
guys are Hitler and the Nazi party. It looks really good. Designer Max Temkin
(whose Kickstarter account owns the linked page) apparently worked on Cards
Against Humanity. I haven't personally tried Secret Hitler.

[1] Warning: Possibly NSFW link due to Hitler / Nazi references.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxtemkin/secret-
hitler...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxtemkin/secret-
hitler/description)

~~~
catenate
I made my own Secret Hitler deck, and have been playing it for a few months
with both adult and teen groups for whom I usually run Werewolf games. SH has
been really well received, keeps everyone more involved with the game (both
because of fewer deaths, and the basic mechanics), and is well on its way
already to supplanting Werewolf as the social game of choice.

------
nacs
"Town of Salem" [1] is a really popular browser-based [2] version of Mafia.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Town_of_Salem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Town_of_Salem)

[2]:
[http://blankmediagames.com/TownOfSalem/](http://blankmediagames.com/TownOfSalem/)

------
dpc_pw
The Resistance is the game based on similar idea, but much better to play in
practice:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Resistance_%28game%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Resistance_%28game%29)

------
passivepinetree
I have excellent memories of playing this game at summer camp growing up. Glad
to see it's made an appearance on HN.

